# Stateless family, need friends.



## WuGuoRen (Aug 22, 2013)

We will soon be moving to Hong-Kong and as I am with a child and wife, I can not be brass about my actions. I need to be able to find some type of employment and housing before even touching ground. 

What would be best is some type of social network to help us find an apartment and work. We are planning to come in February of this year and so I have the next few months to meet some people online and hopefully make some friends. 

This site seems to have a lot of people that come and go so I am not exactly sure it is the type of place to facilitate building friendships. If anyone knows of any chat and/or forum sites that have a regular community of expats that live in Hong-Kong, I would appreciate your sharing.

Thank you, 
The Pollock Family :tea:


----------

